# Windows 8 Ultra Fast Boot



## ger_brian (24. März 2013)

Hi, 
erstmal vorweg: Dies ist mein erster Post hier, falls ich also im falschen Bereich o.ä. bin, bitte ich das zu entschuldigen, es ist keine Absicht 

Nun zum eigentlichen Problem:
Zuerstmal mein System:
MB: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v2
Grafikkarte: 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X 
HDD (primär, für Windows): Samsung SSD 840 250GB

Mit diesem System habe ich Windows 8 installiert, läuft alles wunderbar. Allerdings will ich die mir im Mainboard angebotene Funktion namens Ultra Fast Boot nutzen. Habe dafür schon, wie ich in Erfahrung gebracht habe, dass dafür neuste BIOS für meine Grafikkarte installiert, um UEFI GOP Unterstützung zu haben. 
Allerdings, wenn ich im BIOS das Ultra Fast Boot aktiviere und auf "Save Changes and Exit" gehe, startet der Rechner neu und ich lande wieder in den Einstellungen des BIOS. 
Woran kann das liegen? Welche Informationen habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für die Hilfe 
Brian


----------



## Icedaft (24. März 2013)

Die Grafikkarte muß GOP unterstützen.


----------



## ger_brian (24. März 2013)

Die Grafikkarte unterstützt (laut Aussagen im Gigabyte Forum) mit dem aktuellsten BIOS, dass ich habe, UEFI GOP. Ich kriege auch keine diesbezügliche Fehlermeldung mehr (die ich vor dem flashen des neusten BIOS hatte). 

mfg
Brian


----------



## OctoCore (25. März 2013)

Aber Win8 ist schon brav im EFI-Modus installiert?
Ist vielleicht 'ne dumme Frage, aber du hast es nicht erwähnt und man weiß ja nie.


----------



## ger_brian (25. März 2013)

Ok, jetzt mal ne ganz dumme Frage von mir: Bitte was? 
Ich hab die Hardware gestern zusammengebaut, das MB-BIOS geupdated, danach den USB stick mit Windows 8 gebootet und Windows installiert und danach das BIOS der GRAKA geupdated, um UEFI GOP support zu haben.
War das falsch? 

mfg
Brian


----------



## Lexx (25. März 2013)

W8 neu installieren oder den GK-Treiber rausschmeissen und neu installieren lassen.. ?


----------



## ger_brian (25. März 2013)

Wieso Grafikkartentreiber neuinstallieren?
Was hilft genau eine windowsneuinstallation? Ich habe ja nichts wirklich verändert...


----------



## Icedaft (25. März 2013)

UEFI GOP mode Test

Mach mal den Test...


----------



## ger_brian (25. März 2013)

Sorry, aber auf der Seite wird mir nicht ersichtlich, wie ich diesen Test machen soll. Es stehen zwar alle möglichen Infos da, nur nicht wie ich den Test starte...

EDIT: UEFI GOP schließe ich eigentlich aus, da ich den GOP Fehler durch aufspielen des neuen  BIOS, dass laut gigabyte das "UEFI BIOS" ist, behoben habe. Was ich mich weiterhin frage: was war mit installation im EFI-Modus gemeint?

mfg
Brian


----------



## OctoCore (25. März 2013)

Entweder installiert man 8 im BIOS-Modus auf die altmodische Art mit MBR-Partitionen oder im (U)EFI-Modus mit GPT-Partitionen.
Ultra-Fast-Boot funktioniert nur mit einem EFI-Win8.
Zumindest mit meinem Asrock-Board (das läuft defaultmäßig im BIOS-Kompatibilitätsmodus) hat sich 8 im "alten" BIOS-Modus installiert, nachdem ich das Winsetup normal über die gebootete DVD gestartet hatte. Das war aber auch beabsichtigt.
Möchte man eine EFI-Installation, bootet man die Setup-DVD als "DVD UEFI irgendwas" über das F11-Bootmenü.

Wird mit Stick auch nicht anders sein - allerdings geht eine Win8-EFI-Installation von Stick gerne in die Hose, habe ich gelesen.
Bei Win7 ist das so - den Bug soll Win8 leider geerbt haben.
Muss nicht passieren - aber wer auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte, nimmt die DVD.


----------



## ger_brian (25. März 2013)

Ich hab nur leider keine DVD.....kann ich irgendwie überprüfen, ob meine Installation EFI ist oder nicht?


----------



## OctoCore (25. März 2013)

bcedit von der Admin-Eingabeaufforderung starten...
Da steht dann irgendwo auch _Windows-Startladeprogramm_ mit Pfad - _\Windows\system32\winload.efi_ für EFI.
_winload.exe_ für die gute alte Art.
Und natürlich am GPT-Format der Bootplatte


----------



## ger_brian (25. März 2013)

Die Bootplatte ist NTFS, was du mit dem Rest meinst verstehe ich leider nicht ganz :/


----------



## OctoCore (25. März 2013)

Was an "bcedit von einer administrativen Eingabeauffordung starten" verstehst du denn nicht?


----------



## ger_brian (25. März 2013)

Wenn ich in meine CMD bcedit eingebe, kommt:
Der Befehl "bcedit" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.


Das verstehe ich nicht


----------



## OctoCore (25. März 2013)

Mein Fehler - einmal vertippen geht noch - zweimal gleich daneben ist extrem peinlich.
*bcdedit*


----------



## ger_brian (25. März 2013)

Ne, ist bei mir winload.exe.
Also kein efi....
aber es gab bei mir keine andere möglichkeit vom USB stick. Habe mir die ISO normal über mein Dreamspark geladen und per Windows 7 USB/DVD den bootbaren USB stick erstellt...
was mach ich falsch?


----------



## OctoCore (25. März 2013)

Erstmal: Eigentlich kannst du alles lassen wie es ist - durch ultrafast passieren keine Wunderdinge. Ein Kaltstart geht dann eben etwas flotter.
Wenn du es schnell haben möchtest, dann geht das auch aus dem üblichen Standby-Modus heraus extrem flott.

Ist jetzt nicht bös gemeint - aber eigentlich weißt du nicht wirklich, was du da machst, gell? Du bastelst fröhlich ins Blaue hinein, ohne die Zusammenhänge zu kennen.
Vielleicht erstmal etwas in die Materie einlesen und dann weitermachen? 

Aber egal erstmal - ist das so ein Drama, eine Setup-DVD zu brennen?
Und dann eben über F11 als "UEFI DVD ..." booten.
Mit Stick ... na ja... wenn ein USB-Stick steckt, steht bei mir im F11-Bootmenü auch was von "UEFI USB...".
Wäre wohl naheliegend, das zu probieren.
Wenn die Installation aber irgendwann doch hängt, dann lieber mit der DVD-Methode.
Viel Erfolg!

Falls es irgendwie klappt mit Ultra-Fast - nicht wundern - du kommst dann beim Hochfahren nicht mehr ins Motherboard-Setup.


----------



## ger_brian (25. März 2013)

Ja doch so unwissen bin ich nicht 
allerdings nicht bis in den detaillgrad den du weißt 
Ich schau mirs nochmal an ( hatte auch damals schon nach dem UEFI USB stick starten im boot menü gesucht, ihn aber nicht gefunden), und wenn es fortschritte gibt, sag ich nochmal bescheid 

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall!


----------



## OctoCore (25. März 2013)

Ich habe mal gegugelhupft - das ist vielleicht nützlicher als mein Geschreibsel ->
Windows 8 UEFI Installation: Fragen & Antworten

Da es dort anhand eines Asrockboards vorgeführt wird, sollte das schon passen - immerhin gibts da die Bestätigung für meine Vermutung mit dem UEFI-USB-Stick.


----------

